# Chicago Damasteel Chef Invitational 2020



## cheflivengood (Feb 29, 2020)

Greetings fellow knife nerds!

DCI Chicago 2020 is on the horizon! Last year was a monumental step up from the first DCI, and we are expecting a huge turnout for this years show. DCI2019 had 16 makers that brought about 75 custom knives, and not just in damasteel. The National Restaurant Association show, the largest kitchen ware show in the world, is held on the same weekend, and there is a special buzz in the city with many special events at local venues and restaurants. Don't miss out on the opportunity to be in one of Americas best cities during this very special time, hope to see you there!
Click here for more information!


----------



## big D (Feb 29, 2020)

It was a very nice time last year. Have to ask if the date is correct. Chicago - Monday May 18th?
Thanks for organizing these shows.
D.


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 29, 2020)

big D said:


> It was a very nice time last year. Have to ask if the date is correct. Chicago - Monday May 18th?
> Thanks for organizing these shows.
> D.


yes the 18th


----------



## big D (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you. Leaves me out but opens opportunities for others. Good for them. 
All's good.
D.


----------



## cheflivengood (May 11, 2020)

Hey Everyone! We have moved the DCI2020 to an Online Format, for more information check this link:






Damasteel® Chef Invitational Online - Exclusive culinary knife show in a digital form


Damasteel® Chef Invitational Online - Buy limited edition chef knives, meet the master craftsmen and have the chance to win your own Damasteel® chef knife!




damasteel.se





Also, Follow @damasteelab on instagram as there will be a ticket giveaway coming soon!


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 24, 2020)

This coming weekend, August 29th, is the years second DCI Online. The link bellow is to the Hop In event site where the show will be hosted:

DCI Online 2020 






Here are the knife makers who are joining the event:

Scott Wing – Leucadia Custom Knives
James Oatley – Oatley Knives
Drew Hash – Drew Hash Knives
Nate Bonner – NHB KnifeWorks
Kevin Cross – Kevin Cross Knives
Niko Nicolaides – Nicolaides Knives
William Brigham – The Artificery
Brian Tighe – Tighe Knives
James Milne – Fifty 50 Knives
Don Carlos Andrade – California Custom Knives
Shawn Houston – Triple B Handmade
Salem Straub – Promethean Knives
Galen Garretson – Town Cutler
Dimitri Turcott – Studio Blade
Matthew Parkinson – Dragon’s Breath Forge
John Phillips – Phillips Forged
Fingal Ferguson – Fingal Ferguson Knives 


Hope to see you there!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2020)

So who does a guy have to service to get an invitation to the invitational?


----------



## ecchef (Aug 24, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> So who does a guy have to service to get an invitation to the invitational?


You have to sleep with Chelsea Miller.


----------

